# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  mantella keepers

## tom3201

Hi, My name is Tom and I would like to know who all of the mantella keepers on this forum?I would like to talk to you about setups and mantellas for sale. Thanks Tom

----------


## bill

Hey Tom. There are very few mantella keepers around, and I don't keep them anymore, but I'd be more than happy to answer any questions you may have. Feel free to fire away  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cherisse

I had a large breeding group of Mantella Milotympanum a few years ago that I gave to another mantella keeper. Getting back into the hobby again and will receive a group of their offspring sometime to keep again. I had them set up in a 55 gallon vivarium that needed no care. natural live planted. Fed them waxworms, bean beetles, fruit flies, springs, etc, lawn plankton, etc. they did very well for me.

----------

